# EPO test



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Any thoughts on latest EPO exam?
I am currently #2 ranking on state-wide cert list established 01/31/2003
I'm sure they'll wait to hire off new list. Good luck kids!
:wink:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Aw come on Scotty, you know you dont wanna leave MCCPD.


----------



## scout (Sep 12, 2002)

This test was one of the hardest test yet :x . Only about 80 people were at the test in Worcester. Was done in about one hour. Lots of fishing stuff and boating stuff. The Bobcat Q was back again. After the test a few of us were talking a lot of the guy's had marked Q's wrong. Like the Haddock and boat Numbers. I myself had the backpacking Q wrong. Hearing from the field officers that they might hire from the old list. they are already pass page two of the last list. If your # 2 on the list you should be Boston. One Lt said that they are hoping for a retirement buyout to get the old guy's of the payroll. Only bad part of the position is that they are not Public Saftley officers. They sent the last class to Boston and they lost some damn good smart people because of that. See you in the next class. :shock:


----------



## scout (Sep 12, 2002)

mpd61 How many people at the Boston test site.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

scout";p="69580 said:


> Only bad part of the position is that they are not Public Saftley officers...


What exactly does that mean with EPO's?


----------

